# Question about Ford 4600 Voltage Regulator



## bobledoux (Jun 23, 2010)

In the 18 years I've owned the Ford 4600 the "battery charge" light has always remained lit. I replaced the regulator, some years back, with no change to the charge indicator. The alternator, or generator, as it might be, seems to keep the battery charged. Its always at 12.57 volts or higher.

Is this a common complaint?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno. My 1972 4000 does the same thing. I DID have to replace the regulator, though. The light is STILL on, too.


----------

